# Applying Enduro



## pmpartain (May 16, 2006)

Thanks to all of you guys for helping a new guy out.  I have read Wayne's post on how to apply (thanks Wayne!)  I tried applying the finish to lacewood, and I think I sanded off all of the topcoat.  I used only MM to sand after applying to topcoat.  My question is when you apply the Enduro, how much finish do you apply at one time?  With friction polish you squeeze the snot out of it and cook the finish onto the pen.  I figured out with Enduro, if you leave the paper towel on the wood too long, it seemed like you ended up removing the topcoat before it dried.  Do you just mop it on there and leave the swirling marks or what?  If you leave too much poly at one time, won't it turn into a gummy mess?

Again thanks to all of you guys for the help.  There is no way I would have been able to progress as quickly as I have without this website.

Mark


----------



## Nolan (May 16, 2006)

I have only done a few now with Enduro so take this for what its worth. Wayne is definatly the guy that can set you in the right direction. I think I put it on too thin the first time I did it also so I did four coats pen looked ok when done. On the next one I put it on "pretty wet" but was careful not to get so thick it drips or sags. I noticed the film thickness that seemed to be about right so far is when you can see just a hint of the milky color of the poly on the blank. Dont know if this makes sense but its just a visual thing I see. Its past wet but not dripping off either.

Nolan


----------



## wayneis (May 16, 2006)

I put on two coats pretty thick, in fact if I don't turn the lathe by hand it will sag, it will be pretty milky in color.  Like I say, I turn lathe by hand until it dries enough that it will not sag and then put the second coat on.  After it dries again I take it off the lathe and let it set up on the rack for 6 to 8 hours.  Note, if you put it on to thin you will end up sanding through and distroy all your work.  

Wayne


----------



## ncseeker (May 16, 2006)

wayneis said "Note, if you put it on to thin you will end up sanding through and distroy all your work."  I've done just that now....twice !!  I haven't given up on Enduro yet, but my CA finished are looking better and better to me !!  LOL

Next time with Enduro I have a feeling I'm going to have it all over the place because I'm going to lather it on !!!!![]


----------



## pmpartain (May 16, 2006)

I dis-assembled the Jr Gent and am planning to have another try at the Enduro this evening.  I have to figure out just how to get it applied thick enough.  I have been using a paper towel with the lathe running very slowly.  I suppose you apply generously, wait a couple minutes and apply again.  Right?


----------



## blodal (May 17, 2006)

I did my first Enduro finish this weekend. After one pass with the Enduro and paper towel (slow lathe speed), I went back and forth one time lightly. It felt like I was putting on a lot of Enduro on the first pass, but it worked great. Put on three coats and sanded (MM) to a beautiful finish.


----------



## pmpartain (May 18, 2006)

That's exactly what I needed to hear.  I haven't gotten a chance to try Enduro again, but I did do a pen with PSI lacquer based friction polish (high gloss).  Pretty good shine.  I also put on a coat of Renn Wax.  Don't think I got the build up of finish that I was looking for.  I kept squirting on the lacquer, but it seemed to just build onto the rag and not the pen.


----------



## wayneis (May 18, 2006)

Its usually not a good idea to go back and forth after you put the Enduro on the blanks as you end up with bubbles.  These bubbles, some can be popped but if you don't sand enough you will end up with tiny holes and if you sand too far you mess up the finish and have to start over.  Practice just getting an even layer with one pass, that is the best way.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />I did my first Enduro finish this weekend. After one pass with the Enduro and paper towel (slow lathe speed), I went back and forth one time lightly. It felt like I was putting on a lot of Enduro on the first pass, but it worked great. Put on three coats and sanded (MM) to a beautiful finish.


----------



## pmpartain (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again.  Very good to know.  I was applying the sanding sealer this morning before work.  I would put a fair amount on the paper towel.  Touch it to the blank.  Milky blob starts.  I would smooth that out as quickly as possible.  Repeat.  Hard to tell when the stuff is dry enough to re-apply though.  It has the wet look even when it's dry enough to proceed.  I guess that's where the practice comes in.

I appreciate the tips!

Mark


----------



## wayneis (May 18, 2006)

Mark, I see your problem now, you do not put it on the paper towell you put it on the wood blank.  Go back and re-read the instructions and start over.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by pmpartain_
> <br />Thanks again.  Very good to know.  I was applying the sanding sealer this morning before work.  I would put a fair amount on the paper towel.  Touch it to the blank.  Milky blob starts.  I would smooth that out as quickly as possible.  Repeat.  Hard to tell when the stuff is dry enough to re-apply though.  It has the wet look even when it's dry enough to proceed.  I guess that's where the practice comes in.
> 
> I appreciate the tips!
> ...


----------



## pmpartain (May 19, 2006)

Wayne,

Thanks very much for tutoring me on this finish.  I did have a lot of success last night.  I would drop a few droplets of enduro onto the blank and then ever so lightly toudh the spinning blank.  Leaves a milky color film.  Takes a while to dry.  I still sanded through the topcoat in a couple spots, but I think I've got the method down.  I was going to post a photo of the pen.  Jr Gent with lacewood, but we have misplaced the camera!


----------



## Kemosabe62 (May 19, 2006)

What I'm trying to do is cover my paper towel pad with wax paper. Then drop the sealer or poly onto the blank. That way the paper towel doesn't soak up the substance, but stays on the blank. I've got some ripples along the blank, but I had those when I just used the paper towel also. I'm trying to perfect smoothing out, so not so much rippling effect.


----------

